# Bubbles vs crayfish (warning to those crayfish lovers)



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Bubbles has been bitten before so he is a bit wary. Also, the cray is a bit big for him.



click above for video. turn your speakers down pls.

I was just using my camera to shoot the vid and I ran out of memory. I the end Bubbles waited for the cray to die then ate.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool vid, what I used to do when my homer was smaller was cut the claws off of the cray so he don't get hurt.


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

I was actually thinking about doing that. their eyes are very vulnerable when they go in for the strike.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes and when feeding larger cray's they can cause some damage. Mine is big enough now where he eats most cray's in about two bites


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Bubbles will get there one day. That was the biggest cray in my cray tank and it was getting aggressive with the others so it was time for him to go.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

hes grown pretty big now . whoop ass video


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> hes grown pretty big now . whoop ass video


Thanks Johnny


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

how big is he now ?


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> how big is he now ?


I would say about 4.5" head to tail. Maybe 5" and growing steadily.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of cray's are you breeding? Marbles are the best as you don't need mates, they self clone themselves and they are the least cannibalistic outta the different cray's.


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> What kind of cray's are you breeding? Marbles are the best as you don't need mates, they self clone themselves and they are the least cannibalistic outta the different cray's.


They are marble crays. The tank is only a 22g. I think I would have much more success with say a 55g. But one of them is berried right now and there are also a bunch of tiny little guys in there right now too.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is what I have mine in is a 55g and yes way better, used to have them in a 20g with not too much breeding. Now that they are in the bigger tank I have tonnes.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Man i always love to see nature in action! Thanks for the vid.


----------

